# What are you doing right now?



## Sabbyy (Nov 11, 2013)

Discuss what you're doing right now, and/or about to do. 

Right now I'm eating a bread stick, about to do homework. I have some science and algebra to do. I wish I had some German homework. German is fascinating.


----------



## Beary (Nov 11, 2013)

I am sitting in bed sniffling about how my parents are evil.


----------



## puppy (Nov 11, 2013)

trying to put together a competitive team of pokemon


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 11, 2013)

Losing weight because I'm coughing my guts out and all I've drank was water/juice and cough drops ~_~ Still got hw to catch up on as well...meh

But guess who's going to have some mean ab muscles after this cold is over? (_If I ever get over it_...)


----------



## Beary (Nov 11, 2013)

puppy said:


> trying to put together a competitive team of pokemon




I just read your signature and now I'm sniffling about your rules ;-;


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm going to watch Modern Family in few minutes while convincing Mitzi to move in


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 11, 2013)

I am watching Franco Zeffirelli's _Romeo and Juliet_ right now.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm typing...

I'm playing Mario Kart 7.


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 11, 2013)

i'm cleaning up the pile of tissues around me because i am yet again sick


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 11, 2013)

I`m about to do my homework, but I`ll probably end up not doing it and procrastinate. I`m also drinking my early morning coffee and am getting ready to go to work. And I`m answering mail and listening to music whilst I play candy crush on facebook.Ah well, in 23 minutes its 6am in my town and I can see if I got any good hybrids today.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2013)

crying


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2013)

Going to bed.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking at my iPad and about to go get ready for sleepy time!


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2013)

im playing pokemans


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

Living w/ this damn pneumonia for the next few days T-T, and listening to some metal from japan(..I hate the terms J-metal, J-rock, J-pop, etc. whatever, if it's metal/rock/pop or whatever then that's all it is, unless something from that region makes a particular brand of said music unique to it I don't think it warrants a "J-" in front of it..).

..Loudness, in particular!


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 12, 2013)

Shark fishing/beetle hunting on the island


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 12, 2013)

Waking up and wondering if we still have any bacon


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

Ffinishing my burger and hatching pkmn eggs


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2013)

Should do writing on my exam essay but kinda lurking forums. /fail.


----------



## matt (Nov 12, 2013)

typing


----------



## matoki (Nov 12, 2013)

having a well balanced breakfast of hot chocolate and pocky


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm at work, "working"


----------



## ZombiexMuffinx (Nov 12, 2013)

Battling a cold, and listening to music, checking out this place


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

Sitting around with huge headphones on and over-thinking everything, oh and drinking too much coffee obviously.


----------



## Dogboyben (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm siting thinking of random thoughts. like how i want to move out of this place however i cant because i owe them money and they depend on me.Sigh. I also need to do some collage work on my English however i don't really want too. i like English and all but i don't want to be working on it so early as its 8am here and i have been up since 3am. oh and i want bacon however we do not have any. as well my pay day isn't till next Wednesday and there is hardly any food in the house. so what I'm doing at this moment would be siting here and complaining about my life.


----------



## StarMayor (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sitting with some coffee and making some more progress on the rug I'm making.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 12, 2013)

Eating a croissant sandwich and some barbecue chips, my favorite. :3


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 12, 2013)

I am trying to find a shiny Charmeleon right now while watching my baby brother(4yrs old) play SSB Brawl


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 12, 2013)

Stressing out over my art mock exam which is in less than 3 weeks and I have no idea what my final piece is going to be and if it'll even be possible and stressing about school in general really.

I'm also listening to the Twilight Princess ost and talking to my friend~


----------



## Mao (Nov 12, 2013)

playing ac doing homework.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm playing the 3DS waiting for my food to be finished cooking.


----------



## haisu (Nov 12, 2013)

stuffing my face with food so i have something to do until midnight to wish my friend happy birthday, top friend!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

existing


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 12, 2013)

Typing this sentence, and posting it. And editing it. And saving it.


----------



## wolley74 (Nov 12, 2013)

Typing this and researching the ever-loving crap out of paintball equipment, I went playing few days ago and I can safely say I am hooked


----------



## emeraldfox (Nov 12, 2013)

Questioning existence. What is the meaning of life, ya know all that jazz


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2013)

Discussing possibilities on the TBT Mafia chat place, planning my karate schedule for the week, watching television, and working on my fairylocke on Pokemon.


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 13, 2013)

Watching Supernatural!


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 13, 2013)

Watching Big Bang Theory


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 13, 2013)

Throwing my math book across the room  , Don't ask why


----------



## Touko (Nov 13, 2013)

Playing an otome game o -o...
Don't judge me! /)(\ *forever alone face*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2013)

Dealing with my library since they forgot to register a DVD as returned. NOT paying them. D: <


----------



## puppy (Nov 13, 2013)

counting the days until week-long thanksgiving break


----------



## Lauren (Nov 13, 2013)

Listening to Lady Gaga - ARTPOP and Arctic Monkeys - AM


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

Being miserable.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 13, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Being miserable.



Giving virtual hugs *HUGS*


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

The worst is I think I'm getting a cold again on top of my pneumonia...'the hell?!


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 13, 2013)

Re-watching _Cabaret_. I really like Liza Minnelli in this film.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Playing Minecraft. Afterwards, going to pack.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm playing Mario Kart 7 with my guy friend.


----------



## Beary (Nov 13, 2013)

Waiting for my long distance boyfriend to get his butt on Skype D:<


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

Suffering horribly from this heavy head...almost like a headache..uch!!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 14, 2013)

I was trying to sleep but i just found that , SOME PEOPLE DONT KNOW HOW TO STAY QUITE IN THIS HOUSE


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm getting ready for bed because I am very tired.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 14, 2013)

Wonder Trading some Eevees in Pokemon X. Three down, five to go.


----------



## iLoveYou (Nov 14, 2013)

Thinking about November 19, 2013.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

Listening to Tad Morose - 'A Mended Rhyme', whilst drinking Wild Irish Rose(bum wine ftw!! cheapest buzz in the world...<3)...though this album is about to end..


----------



## iLoveYou (Nov 14, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Thinking about November 19, 2013.



& eating cereal.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

Now listening to


----------



## iLoveYou (Nov 14, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Thinking about November 19, 2013.



& watching The Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 14, 2013)

Heading out to BORING math class


----------



## Amyy (Nov 14, 2013)

Watching Beauty and Geek Australia AHAHAH


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 14, 2013)

I have to babysit my baby brother


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 14, 2013)

Sitting at my desk at work feeling very depressed and awkward.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

Listening to Arcade Fire, being miserable, tired, discontent, the works!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm chewing on a piece of gum.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 14, 2013)

Listening to music, checking out TBT, and eating a birthday donut


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 14, 2013)

I spent the whole day in bed, now I`m pondering to go back to sleep. Lately Ive been really, really tired.

BTW, happy birthday bluegoat.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

'Bouts to get in  the shower, probably listen to 10 Ft. Ganja Plant afterwords sand play some Terraria!


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 14, 2013)

lying on the couch with a blanket and listening to music and doing stuff on my laptop. like any other day.


----------



## laceydearie (Nov 14, 2013)

Scrolling through Tumblr and working on my second town, watching food network on the couch. Kinda debating if I want to play AC4 tonight or work through it tomorrow. Usual stuff


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm about to go play Mario Kart 7.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 14, 2013)

Eating grapes and strawberries; about to do a Powerpoint. D':


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2013)

mapleshine said:


> Eating grapes and strawberries; about to do a Powerpoint. D':



Thanks.

I'm hungry now.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking at an old episode of _Siskel & Ebert At the Movies_.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 14, 2013)

Masuda Method breeding for a shiny Ralts and watching Ground Floor


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

Listening to:


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2013)

i am waitin for glee to download


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2013)

Wondering why I'm the only one viewing brewster's cafe atm


----------



## Laurina (Nov 15, 2013)

Just got home from work. I think I want to go make a turkey sandwich. 
and I'm about to watch the Grey's Anatomy episode I missed c':


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm moving houses today, and I'm waiting for my parents to get back from dropping some furniture off at the house.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm sitting in my dorm, listening to music, being hungry


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 15, 2013)

Home alone playing pokemon and then college homework


----------



## haisu (Nov 15, 2013)

freezing my butt off cos its friggin cold here


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm listening to music and browsing this and ACC.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 15, 2013)

Two words: Taco Bell.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2013)

writing on my essaaaay screw it it it


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2013)

Listening to music and passing the time by...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 16, 2013)

Actually finally finished my last year assignments (like 4 months in to the final year) and ready to go to work. Listening to a final couple of songs by Nirvana.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 16, 2013)

haisu said:


> freezing my butt off cos its friggin cold here



Same here.

Also I'm waiting for 3pm to roll around since I'm going out for dinner today. Going to have a delicious roast dinner, mm. ;w;


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 16, 2013)

EARTHQUAKE! OK, it technically finished about 15 minutes ago. But I was looking up info on it. Second one I felt today. I think that's a record in the time I've lived in Japan. 

I'm grateful that I live in Western Tokyo. So far the earthquakes strong enough to feel are only between magnitude 1-3, mostly in the 2 range. The earthquakes have never cause damage so far. It just shakes things. I had more damage in a typhoon last year. It tore one of the shutters off of my house. O_O

The eastern side of the Kanto plain and the Tohoku region gets hit with earthquakes constantly. I'm glad I don't live over there. I'm also glad I don't live near enough water to worry about tsunamis. Had to worry about tsunamis in Hawaii. It was annoying.

I wish Mother Nature would behave sometimes.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 16, 2013)

Reading Wattpad.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> I wish Mother Nature would behave sometimes.


...It's "that time of the month!" 

Anyways I'm just listening to music and passing the time by as usual...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2013)

Trying to get Hans out XD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 16, 2013)

Playing Transformice.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Playing Transformice.



I used to play that 2 years ago! o: I still play it occasionally, I'd like to play with you sometime actually. ^^

Right now I'm playing Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## puppy (Nov 16, 2013)

wonder trading and getting frustrated with breeding these eevees


----------



## flea (Nov 16, 2013)

Waiting for my PS4 controller and my 3DS to charge siiigh. Also dreading work.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2013)

Playing New Leaf


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

Making my gift for my older sister's birthday.

She turned 19 yesterday but we're celebrating it today.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm watching Pokemon.


----------



## Coexist (Nov 16, 2013)

Playing New Leaf, what else!
Probably going to play LoL or Pokemon X after though... can't decide.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Developing in C ATM.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 17, 2013)

Watching Uncut Naruto (like,UNRATED AND UNCUT Naruto) on Adult Swim's block,Toonami. One time,a friend of mine said that this Naruto on Adult Swim is fake because about some character having a different design.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

Listening to tunes, and just getting by as usual...I woke up around 1:00 a.m. so will probably stay up for most of the day or at least until afternoon....


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 17, 2013)

eating of course


oh and trying to fix these glasses :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 17, 2013)

Waiting, Waiting for someone to come online D;


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 17, 2013)

Eating mac and cheese and trying to get Fauna to move out for someone.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 17, 2013)

Watching the radar, making sure I'm safe from any tornadoes. Pretty sure one is close to my city though... ><;


----------



## Coexist (Nov 17, 2013)

Sabbyy said:


> Watching the radar, making sure I'm safe from any tornadoes. Pretty sure one is close to my city though... ><;



Stay safe!

Listening to some Grizzly Bear & playing Pokemon X, woo.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 17, 2013)

watching youtube


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 17, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> watching youtube



Shouldn't you be meeting me in the WiFi Club on Pokemon White so you can get your Ditto?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

being miserable. T-T


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Psydye said:


> being miserable. T-T



[insert my philosphy discussion of being miserabe]

Unless you feel that you're completely worthless, and you succeed remarkably at opening the gates of misery in your life, then you're not miserable.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 18, 2013)

Watching a Japanese movie.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 18, 2013)

Leveling up my fire types to beat the Ice Gym in Pokemon X


----------



## Touko (Nov 18, 2013)

Leveling all my Pokemon and trying to get a reset bag for Espeon (aka: Bacon)


----------



## gingerbread (Nov 18, 2013)

Trying to decide what to have for breakfast >.>' (there's nothing in the house at the mo)


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm putting my socks on and getting ready for school.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 18, 2013)

Jumping up and down beacause I think my Pokemon Center plushie arrived!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> Shouldn't you be meeting me in the WiFi Club on Pokemon White so you can get your Ditto?



I forgot what I was actually doing at that time, but you never showed up. My 3DS was right next to me the whole time.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 18, 2013)

Watching a rerun of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia on Comedy Central in my TV.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2013)

Trying to cycle out villagers carefully.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2013)

Listening to music and browsing the internet.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 18, 2013)

Decided to pick up New Leaf and I'm actually playing for a decent amount of time. First time in a long time. Along with watching the second season of Dexter. Seems like a good balance.


----------



## Nic (Nov 18, 2013)

Browsing /g/ and uploading my code on GitHub.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 19, 2013)

Playing MK7.


----------



## Zander (Nov 19, 2013)

Waiting for my wife to get up so we can go have a mini date day


----------



## Bambi (Nov 19, 2013)

FREAKING OUT because tomorrow the LE Disney Elsa is coming out and I'm scared I won't get her so I'm obsessing


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm feeling disappointed in myself because I did something I shouldn't have done. It wasn't really that major but I still feel bad.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 19, 2013)

Eating pizza ~



Feraligatr said:


> I'm feeling disappointed in myself because I did something I shouldn't have done. It wasn't really that major but I still feel bad.



Please remember that the past is in the past; anytime before now is set in the past and right now is the present. If it is something of minor issue, or even major, you can learn from it. Recognize your feelings now and realize that you feel bad about what you've done. Don't ever be convinced into something you would feel bad about.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 19, 2013)

Doing homework and watching The Colbert Report. And if any of you say that this show is not funny,you wrong it is.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2013)

Playing video games, and about to do a timed essay


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2013)

Listening to classic power metal tunes(Blind guardian, Helloween, Stratovarius, etc.), being happy off of ambien...


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll be playing Pokemon Y and watching Brooklyn Nine-Nine. Multitasking FTW


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 19, 2013)

Now I'm still doing homework and watching Tosh.0.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 19, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> Now I'm still doing homework and watching Tosh.0.



You'd probably get a lot more homework done if you weren't watching TV.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 19, 2013)

Trundle said:


> You'd probably get a lot more homework done if you weren't watching TV.


Oops. o___0 Sorry about that. I'll stop watching Tosh.0 now.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 19, 2013)

Worrying about lost 3DS and listening to Three Days Grace.


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 19, 2013)

Playing acnl!


----------



## SockHead (Nov 19, 2013)

doin ya mom!


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm breeding Skarmory while watching Mexico destroying New Zealand in WC qualifiers


----------



## Laurina (Nov 20, 2013)

Missed last night's Supernatural to watch the Wolves lose. New episode is up online. l8r.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 20, 2013)

Leveling up my first Elite Four attempt Pokemon in X


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

Listening to music and getting ready for my appointment.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

writin on my essay so i can finish most of it today


----------



## puppy (Nov 20, 2013)

working on a drawing that i hope im not going to hate later. it looks pretty good rn


----------



## Zander (Nov 20, 2013)

Watching Power Rangers ZEO with my 3 year old


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

Listening to music, and waiting for stepfather to get home so I can go to liquor store and get some bum wine....


----------



## Lauren (Nov 20, 2013)

Apparently cleaning my room although I seem to be on here... Hummm.. Priorities


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 20, 2013)

DDTANK

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> doin ya mom!


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 20, 2013)

Watching _They Shoot Horses, Don't They?_, a film leaving me in tears right now...


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm eating food.Going to play video games later


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2013)

Preparing for our school's thanksgiving feast tomorrow.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

Listening to music and drinking Wild Irish Rose.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 20, 2013)

Watching Doctor Who


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 20, 2013)

Finally just finished my homework!  Watching the South Park Black Friday episode. I'd go with Stan's team for the PS4. Kinda liked those Game of Thrones references.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 20, 2013)

Viewing _Sansho the Bailiff_.


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 21, 2013)

Browsing the internet. It's almost 1am and I can't sleep


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 21, 2013)

Planning on commiting sudoku over my large 3DS backlog.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2013)

Trying to finish off my essay which is going crap D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



SecondSider said:


> Viewing _Sansho the Bailiff_.


Can I join? c:


----------



## Zander (Nov 21, 2013)

Gettin my son ready for his 3rd birthday party later


----------



## Touko (Nov 21, 2013)

Wonder trading xD


----------



## haisu (Nov 21, 2013)

crying over how cute my guinea pigs are


----------



## Mayor Em (Nov 21, 2013)

haisu said:


> crying over how cute my guinea pigs are



I loved this soooo much. 


Right now: My pug and I are having a staring contest.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 21, 2013)

Wondering why my guinea pig and cat are staring at each other and doing nothing but that.


----------



## puppy (Nov 21, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> Planning on commiting sudoku over my large 3DS backlog.



ive never  played that game but iv  seen other people do it and it looks like fun

unless you mean _seppuku_ lmao


----------



## Laurina (Nov 21, 2013)

Cooking breakfast c:
Banana pancakes, scrambled eggs, bacon, and hashbrowns. YUM.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

Just got home from Thanksgiving feast and I'm out of school now for Thanksgiving break.  I don't go back till around December 3rd


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 21, 2013)

Feeling bad about  myself


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 21, 2013)

puppy said:


> ive never  played that game but iv  seen other people do it and it looks like fun
> 
> unless you mean _seppuku_ lmao


its a misspelling joke from a forum i was at before.

Anyway, today im getting ready to go to disneyland and possibly increasing my backlog with VLR and the new Adventure Time game,


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

About to head to karate class (been doing it six years).


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 21, 2013)

Homework. Mostly tumblr.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

Listening to music and waiting for Star Wars The Old Republic to finish d/l-ing and installing.


----------



## Rin (Nov 21, 2013)

Lurking TBT.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Listening to music and waiting for Star Wars The Old Republic to finish d/l-ing and installing.



Battlefront > All other Star Wars games.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 21, 2013)

Watching Latin Grammy.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

Nic said:


> Battlefront > All other Star Wars games.


...I'll have to try that sometime!! :0


----------



## Kenshingumi (Nov 21, 2013)

Looking at this board


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 21, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Can I join? c:



Sure. After that, we can watch a Yasujiro Ozu film I've been meaning to watch for a while.

Anyways, at the moment, I am watching a German film I've seen a while back called _The Tin Drum_.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ...I'll have to try that sometime!! :0


You've never played Battlefront?

I have to many fond memories playing Battlefront.


----------



## skully (Nov 21, 2013)

watching safety not guaranteed............... only because aubrey plaza is in it :I


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm viewing an incredibly obscure Japanese film right now (_The Ballad of Narayama_, Keisuke Kino****a).

*Apparently, the filter blocks it out if I put the "I" there, it's part of the guy's name.


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> I'm viewing an incredibly obscure Japanese film right now (_The Ballad of Narayama_, Keisuke Kino****a).
> 
> *Apparently, the filter blocks it out if I put the "I" there, it's part of the guy's name.


Keisuke Kinoshіta


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

surfing random articles on wikipedia and trying not to fall asleep @.@


----------



## Poppyann (Nov 22, 2013)

Just finished writing an article for University. I have nothing to do for about half an hour, so listening to Muse, defrosting a cake and watching some videos. It's so cold here too D: It's been a lazy day.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

washin the dishes and wiping them dry


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 22, 2013)

Algebra homework.. x.x


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm eating mac and cheese while browsing the internet


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

enjoying a beer and chips while waiting for a guy


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm being convinced to go to Catching Fire by a friend... I don't even know what The Hunger Games is about, I don't like movies that much tbh.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 24, 2013)

playing video games


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 25, 2013)

Unfortunately getting ready to see Catching Fire in an hour


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

About to resume my file on SMTIV


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

havin dinner and trying to get Hans out @.@'


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 25, 2013)

Waiting for my food to be finished cooking.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 25, 2013)

Playing Minecraft and AC simultaneously


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking at my phone weather tracker excitedly as it reads sleet (I live in Texas, we rarely get snow; maybe once a year)


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 25, 2013)

Watching classic Alfred Hitchcock films.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm drinking McDonald's sweet tea.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2013)

Downloading a bunch of anime while attempting to finish a 4chan CSS for 4chan of course.


----------



## Silverpine (Nov 25, 2013)

Sending some letters to my villagers while listening to Vladimir Orloff play Debussy's "The Girl with the Flaxen Hair". It's quite lovely~


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2013)

About to work on my college English dual credit homework.  (Soon) (I'm still a junior in HS, but I take online English for college and HS credit)


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm about to play Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 26, 2013)

Eating


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 26, 2013)

Watching _Bottle Rocket_ (because I like Wes Anderson, don't judge me).


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 26, 2013)

S̶l̶e̶e̶p̶i̶n̶g̶ (_I friggin wish_) Cycling my town for all the good girls and boys... -.-


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 26, 2013)

My heart is racing because I just accidentally TT-ed Marshal out. :'(


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm Iv breeding a 5 Iv Klefki. I just started and so far i'm trying to get a 4 Iv Klefki. Then after that I'll get a 5 Iv.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 26, 2013)

Trying to stomach _127 Hours_ (I still believe it is a great movie).


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2013)

I just got a 4 Iv Klefki, and its a female. Now I gotta find a male Klefki with a 31 SP.DEF IV and replace it with the male Klefki I was just using for breeding. (I hope i'm doing IV breeding right this way)


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2013)

buzzing off 5mg of Klonopin/clonazepam.....feeeeellllll greeaaatttt.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

trying to get hans or genji to move. D:


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 27, 2013)

Scrolling my mouse in front of my laptop,thinking what should I eat for my dinner XD


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Typing

lol


----------



## Lauren (Nov 27, 2013)

working and listening to fall out boy and lady gaga ^.^


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Lauren said:


> working and listening to fall out boy and lady gaga ^.^



Oh gurl Lady Gaga~ I don't usually like mainstream, but for some reason Lady Gaga fascinates me. o;


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 27, 2013)

Existing in an expanse of nothingness.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 27, 2013)

Watching _if...._ starring Malcolm McDowell (the actor portraying the character in my avatar).


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm watching videos on YouTube.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

More like Lady caca lol

cycling my villager furthermore. screw deers.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2013)

Listening to some funeral doom metal music.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2013)

Trying to get a good camper, listening to Mickey Curtis & Samurai and should prepare for tomorrow.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 28, 2013)

Fasting til dinner


----------



## Kip (Nov 28, 2013)

Other than surfing TBT, watching iJustine :x


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2013)

twerking!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2013)

waiting for Bam and eating too much gingerbread cookies! NOM NOM FTW


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 28, 2013)

Watching a rather nice Japanese film.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm about to play Mario Kart 7. I'm also waiting to eat chicken.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)

Getting plastered off wine(cheap box stuff, and a bottle of Arbor Mist, nothing fancy!!), and waiting for 10 o' clock for Gamestop to open so I can buy me a ALBW sped. 3DS XL!! @w@...'also, listening to some music!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

Is hungry af but I can't really get out since our neighbors are moving Otherwise surfing around the webs and listening to music


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm watching karate videos on YouTube.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 29, 2013)

Typing this . Just kidding.
I'm searching up laptops and looking at them.
Still deciding :/


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm playing Mario Kart 7 and I am thinking about why my crush named a Grumpig after me in a Pokemon game.


----------



## puppy (Nov 29, 2013)

thinking about training a specially offensive lucario


----------



## StarMayor (Nov 29, 2013)

Watching some Youtube videos while working on my rug. I plan to go to bed soon though.


----------



## Kip (Nov 29, 2013)

Watching Black Friday videos. Oh america...


----------



## captainabby (Nov 29, 2013)

Right now im watching Doctor Who. I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)

Drinking 2 bottles of MD 20/20; one blue raspberry, one banana red... Listening to some heavy metal, industrial/aggrotech, and punk tunes while I'm at it!! \m/


----------



## Charmssparkle (Nov 30, 2013)

Thinking about plugging in my laptop, but too lazy to go find the cord...This is the second charge I went through today. Better finish my German essay before the battery runs out. xD


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2013)

Mercilessly beating all the boss fights I had trouble with on my second cycle of SMTIV
Waiting for the TBT fair to be announced while playing TBT Mafia
And organizing the house


----------



## Byngo (Nov 30, 2013)

Typing. o;


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm watching prank call videos on YouTube.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 1, 2013)

I am watching _Bringing Up Baby_ right now.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

Now I'm participating in the TBT Fair. c:


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm listening to Vocaloid....


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Taking a break from exam-cramming.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 1, 2013)

feeling sleepy and trying to gain the 2 millionth post :3


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

Listening to some tunes, and browsing the internet and whatnot...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2013)

chatting in a cycling thread.


----------



## Silverpine (Dec 1, 2013)

Talking with some friends of mine on another forum while trying to stay awake... Very difficult. @_@


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 1, 2013)

Waiting for a friend to come online and listening to music


 i shouldn't really be staying up all night


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2013)

playing AQW and trying to stay awake /tired af


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

Listening to tunes to try and stay awake for the day, as well as drink some coffee and other things to keep focused til tonight(gotta reset my schedule).


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2013)

listening to old japanese music and about to go down grocery shopping. way way


----------



## Chessa (Dec 2, 2013)

Waiting for a friend to go shopping


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 2, 2013)

Suffering with a head cold yay
Also watching anime to pass the time


----------



## shuli (Dec 2, 2013)

im in class, eating chips and sitting in the corner.
like literally, i am facing a wall in the corner of the room.


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 2, 2013)

Starting on a college project that is due in two days


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm about to go to karate


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

Wondering if I should go to sleep yet or not...


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm eating and feeling bad about myself. I was having a pretty decent day but someone ruined it.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm thinking about things and browsing the internet.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2013)

Listening to some tunes and browsing internet and TBT, as per usual..


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2013)

Wandering around this forum, trying to find something to do mostly...


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2013)

Sittin in ma chair


----------



## Byngo (Dec 4, 2013)

Typing, like always.

Oh and getting ready for bed


----------



## Bowie (Dec 5, 2013)

Writing.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 5, 2013)

On a train. But not the right one as the 'severe' weather in the northern UK has caused problems. Have to make a change at the next station. Just been playing some Pok?mon Y, Super Training my Torchic.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Should get writing I suppose.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

Listening to some tunes, TBT stuff, and tweaking off an energy shot!


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 5, 2013)

Browsing TBT and doing homework


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Just played some worms: clan wars and now waiting for dinnners.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm playing Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Chessa (Dec 6, 2013)

Watching the voice of Holland


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2013)

Playing some Elsword.


----------



## Chie (Dec 6, 2013)

Browsing TBT and Tumblr :3


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

Listening to some music, browing TBT, and may be about to play some more ALBW soon.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm bored. I'll probably turn on my 3DS in a second to play Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 8, 2013)

Eating


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ive been feeling like poo all day. I finally dragged myself out of bed to make me something to eat. Gonna have some brown rice mixed with sweet corn and sweet peas and ground turkey. Yummm eatin healthy tonight


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been making my mule character's houses in NL nice and pretty, since they were super ugly before.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2013)

Reading posts, and going to bed soon.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2013)

...being tiiiirrred....


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ...being tiiiirrred....



I'm also doing this, lol


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 9, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ...being tiiiirrred....



Me too x_X Not in a good or bad mood or anything, just tired. Bleah.

Right now I'm thinking about what other vegetables I should grow and how to take care of my cauliflowers so they don't get eaten up by bugs... Hopefully I won't have to use any gross pesticides. Hmm


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Trying not to fall asleep, again.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 9, 2013)

Procastinating


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm getting ready to go to school even though I'd rather stay home.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

Waking up...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Having coffee...Aaaand writing on my exam esssay. Poop.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 9, 2013)

Sat at home on my mum's laptop because I'm off sick. Whenever I go in to town I always come back full of cold and sickness! I used to think that my immune system was impenetrable! :L


----------



## Chessa (Dec 9, 2013)

Trying to keep my eyes open  I have the flue and I am so tired!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Tired too but that was because I had to get up like 7 am today >_>


----------



## Linn278 (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh, are you from Germany too? 
Tomorrow we'll write a German test and I haven't learned so much yet.
I also have to do some homework later, but 'only' maths. D:
I wish I have to do Spanish homework, but we've written a test today so there isn't any interesting work for tomorrow. .__.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 9, 2013)

Sitting in school trying to finish 2 things for tommorow, 3 things for wednesday and 1 thing for thursday


----------



## Omfa (Dec 9, 2013)

That didn't take too long. I still have my english project to finish for tommorow, but I'll be able to do that easily at home.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 9, 2013)

Sitting in the College study centre, waiting for my brother to finish school at 3:15... Luckily Tumblr isn't blocked at College!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Trying to finish my abstract for this essay which is more annoying than it sounds


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 9, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Trying to finish my abstract for this essay which is more annoying than it sounds



Abstracts are a pain in the behind.

I'm about to wrap some Christmas presents. Then I'll get some food, and wait for midnight for Mario Kart Monday!


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 9, 2013)

Studying for my business & accounting finals that are both tomorrow </3


----------



## Byngo (Dec 9, 2013)

Taking a short break from my hour workout. Yes, surprisingly I exercise. v-v


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2013)

Catching up on posts.


----------



## Itachi (Dec 10, 2013)

Watching the anime "Trigun"


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm planning out how I'm going to kill Thunder because he is in love with that stupid ****ing "doge" meme.


----------



## Chie (Dec 11, 2013)

On Miiverse, I'm addicted to it *0*


----------



## Isabella (Dec 11, 2013)

listening to music, on here and trying to stay awake x.x


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

Trying to finish my essay but I still have a little less then a page to fill with something I do not know


----------



## Omfa (Dec 12, 2013)

Celebrating over the fact that the worst parts of this week is over.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 12, 2013)

Finishing up my late lunch then going to get wrapping up my Christmas presents...


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2013)

i just tweeted obama and said i was better than him


----------



## cIementine (Dec 12, 2013)

^^ you evil. 

I'm twerking my face off.

And trying to tt O'hare out. Man he is one stubborn olde fashioned bunny.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> ^^ you evil.
> 
> I'm twerking my face off.
> 
> And trying to tt O'hare out. Man he is one stubborn olde fashioned bunny.



do you even know how to twerk (obv not b/cos you don't twerk with ur face so how can you twerk your face off??) b/cos im sure if i challenged you to a twerk off you'd be dead in like 5 seconds b/cos i twerk every single day and will not stop until i am the best twerker in existence like i am not even kidding

twerking is NOT a sin


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm typing while chewing on a bottle cap...


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 12, 2013)

I've just finished watching the latest episode of Arrow. Best episode yet.


----------



## oshawott (Dec 12, 2013)

Sitting in class because I did my assignments yesterday._.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 12, 2013)

Watching _Say Anything_.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 13, 2013)

Getting really excited for my solo trip next week! I get to go to an aquarium, eat seafood and just have lots of alone time. It's gonna be great.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 13, 2013)

Studying for my test and going to be finishing my writing piece for the writing contest.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2013)

Waiting for grandma to get home so I can go there and enjoying winter holiday fawking finally.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 13, 2013)

Drinking lemonade and soft resetting for a shiny <3


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Doodling.


----------



## Tropicana (Dec 13, 2013)

Telling myself I will study for the ACT after lunch u_u + Listening to ARTPOP


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 13, 2013)

I always go on TBT when I'm bored.  Not that this is a boring site or that it's my last choice, but I don't like going online when I could be doing something else.
...Actually, I have some Texas History and Spanish homework to do...meh. ;~; I have a volleyball tournament tomorrow and I can't really afford to be tired...um, yeah, um, staring at a bright screen makes me feels *so* much better than studying...^^;


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Now that my wifi's back I should be doing my history group project, but instead of doing so, I'm browsing here.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm on the computer trying to find something to do.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 15, 2013)

We've just decorated our Christmas tree, and I'm about to watch The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey as I'm seeing Desolation of Smaug tomorrow. Might also play some ACNL as I haven't had time today.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking through TBT


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2013)

Playing video games


----------



## ChisanaAoi (Dec 15, 2013)

Making Pokemon on ACNL for paths, typing my WA (essay) thats due tomorrow, along with switching between reviewing for various finals and tests for math, German, history, and english. So pretty much doing a butt load of homework and procrastinating. xD


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 15, 2013)

Feeling depressed... Two of my favourite actors passed away just earlier...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Laughing my butt off because a certain person.

And hoping my stomach ache will go away before I get to bed


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm going to eat then watch some TV before I go to bed.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

Playing New Leaf. Should eat something though


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 17, 2013)

Dying. Aren't we all?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

Trying not to freak out.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Dec 18, 2013)

About to finish up the rest of my homework... Craving hotsauce really bad right now.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 19, 2013)

Fighting major exhaustion while waiting for a shuttle to take me to some seaside village


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 19, 2013)

Eating cold pizza while trying to use the computer and I still need to do my homework ;v;


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2013)

feeling bad about myself


----------



## Mao (Dec 19, 2013)

Soon to be asleep (hopefully)


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 19, 2013)

Doing the same thing I did since August 15th 2013. Playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 19, 2013)

Celebrating instead of sleeping as my boyfriend won the Payday 2 prank call competition, so his voice is now in the game! I won't spoil what he says and his name, Alex Tyler, is in the credits!


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 19, 2013)

The same thing I do everyday, trying to take over the world!

Listening to Epic Rap Battles of History.


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 19, 2013)

procrastinating


----------



## Redlatios (Dec 19, 2013)

Taking a break from working on a choral arrangement for the digimon 3 opening.


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 19, 2013)

Working on my town to get it ready for Christmas! Also typing while I should be in bed. (ooo im sneeeaaky)


----------



## puppy (Dec 21, 2013)

trying to breed a shiny fennekin for a christmas present for a friend


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 21, 2013)

Listening to Phoenix Wright soundtrack, people on Mumble talking, and playing my 3DS/Vita.


----------



## Koij (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm listening to Radical Face's album The Family Tree: The Roots and relaxing before bed. I'm really tired, as a result of watching Fargo and doing nothing for a whole day.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2013)

dying in heat w/ headache


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 22, 2013)

Playing Pokemon X and then NL.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 22, 2013)

Playing 999 and New Leaf
Reading JoJo and Akame ga kiru
Thinking about what to eat later


----------



## Lauren (Dec 22, 2013)

Watching the muppets and lady gaga special  then going to watch harry potter


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

eating chips and is pretty bored tbh


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 22, 2013)

I am watching _Say Anything..._ right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

Hah, thought you meant the song by X JAPAN xD Derp. I like them too much.

About to head to sleep and maybe play some New leaf.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinking about eating chocolate, which will probably lead to me actually eating chocolate mmmm


----------



## Laurina (Dec 24, 2013)

Sitting alone at home. Eating fried rice and drinking beer. Wondering where my family is because they left me stranded at home on my birthday. This is the best fried rice my dad has ever made though. Well played worthy adversary.


----------



## Leanne (Dec 25, 2013)

I can't seem to put down the violin I got for Christmas, even though I don't really know how to play it yet ^^;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 25, 2013)

Hatching Cyndaquill egg's on my X , whilst eating chocolate reindeer's from my Lindt Golden Reindeer Barn that I got today <3.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm watching Breaking Bad, and I'm going to play Pokemon Y soon.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 25, 2013)

Watching Doctor Who


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

Nothing just on here


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

Playing pokemon Y whilst my twin is playing super mario 3d world on the wii u.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2013)

Having a stomach ache from eating too much candy


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

In a battle with a shiny spoink =D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah! Just caught the shiny spoink!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pondering why on God's green earth I bought six games on the eShop when my backlog is already big enough as it is,


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Being lazy and stalking the TBT mini Mafia thread


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2013)

watching the tennis on tv!!


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 28, 2013)

I am typing up a movie review for this really interesting Japanese film I saw for my blog.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2014)

i just had dinner now i am watching the news :]


----------



## unravel (Jan 1, 2014)

Watching SAO Special Episode click this if you guys want to watch.


----------



## Cou (Jan 1, 2014)

Just finished The Great Gatsby and wow, always makes me cry YoY


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 1, 2014)

I am wasting time on the internet before I have to go to work and it's raining so I'm gonna get wet and my hair will be ruined.


----------



## R3i (Feb 9, 2014)

watching netflix, considering sleep or playing new leaf :/


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2014)

removing my eyeliner whilst browsing tbt whilst crying over wrecking ball. classy i know


----------



## vexnir (Feb 9, 2014)

RNG Abuse breeding in Pokemon Black. Trying for a shiny Cherubi. :|
Just riding around to hatch the egg and check if it's what I want and reading the forum in the meanwhile, because... you know... riding left and right in Pokemon is boring.

Edit: 2 minutes after, a shiny perfect Cherubi hatches. Yeeeesss!


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> removing my eyeliner whilst browsing tbt whilst crying over wrecking ball. classy i know



You wear eyeliner?  ohhkayy...
Cycling, watching Meerkat Manor, not brushing my hair. -
XD


----------



## StarMayor (Feb 9, 2014)

Trying to stop being lazy and actually write something related to my novel.


----------



## matt (Feb 9, 2014)

Eating coca cola


----------



## Carissa (Feb 9, 2014)

On tumblr and resetting to get Marina's house plot in a decent place -_-


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Vacuuming. Ugh.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2014)

None of your business!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

Getting ready to go to my cousin's birthday party


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

Trying to not fall asleep. Reading a random manga


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 9, 2014)

A level work as per usual


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

Trying not to feel too crappy, playing 10 mill, is bored


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 9, 2014)

Recovering from Tom Hiddleston being on Top Gear.


----------



## sej (Feb 9, 2014)

Watching dancing on ice


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm currently browsing threads on this website and thinking about my day today.


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Getting mad for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## JackoCFC (Feb 9, 2014)

Watching football match of the day highlights. Fingers crossed manunited lose!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 9, 2014)

Writing.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2014)

Seems like I'm stalking Bowie. ;o; 

Chatting on the ol' Facebook and hanging out on here.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2014)

Sobbing in my bed coz I don't wanna get up and deal with life


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Sobbing in my bed coz I don't wanna get up and deal with life



Don't cry! You're beautiful <3


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2014)

Mary said:


> Don't cry! You're beautiful <3



THats why I am sobbing


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> THats why I am sobbing



You're sad because you're beautiful... But lonely? Or something?


----------



## Bowie (Feb 9, 2014)

Mary said:


> You're sad because you're beautiful... But lonely? Or something?



Beauty is depressing, isn't it?


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Beauty is depressing, isn't it?


I wouldn't know ;.;


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 9, 2014)

Sitting around and waiting for Walking Dead to air... :')


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Being lonely and posting on Belltree forums


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 9, 2014)

Being bored at school >~< I have english next and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 9, 2014)

Salivating.


----------



## locker (Feb 9, 2014)

sitting on the couch watching the Olympics with my laptop on top of my lap and my cat by my side and the 3ds on the coffee table lol


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm watching a computer screen. Duh


----------



## harime (Feb 10, 2014)

On my phone, tumblr, TBT and youtube c:


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 10, 2014)

Chillaxin


----------



## R3i (Feb 10, 2014)

eating chocolate cake &watching netflix ^u^


----------



## locker (Feb 10, 2014)

im about to get off of this computer because its 1am,take the dog out,brush meh teeth then make my bed and get in it lol


----------



## kasane (Feb 10, 2014)

I got the flu.
Coughing and a runny nose ;_;
Didn't go to school today thou.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 10, 2014)

Doing my home work late at night because I completely forgot about it >~<


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 10, 2014)

Re-watching the new episode of "The Walking Dead".

Playing ACNL, while browsing through Pinterest.


----------



## Niya (Feb 10, 2014)

Contemplating if I should get out of my warm bed and get ready for class or if I should lie here another 10 minutes

Huehuehue


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

finished some training exercises, gonna go down buy stuff for breakfast & gonna do a miso soup I think!


----------



## Farobi (Feb 10, 2014)

Niya said:


> Contemplating if I should get out of my warm bed and get ready for class or if I should lie here another 10 minutes
> 
> Huehuehue



do the former
you'll need the sleep

i know i did


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 10, 2014)

Gonna cook rice since my mom isn't back yet ):


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 10, 2014)

Trying to get warm >.<


----------



## Princess Macaron (Feb 10, 2014)

I just finished cleaning/reorganizing two rooms in my house, and I ordered a pizza to celebrate, haha. I know, I know. I live an exciting life.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2014)

Being forever alone


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 10, 2014)

Working on a project :c.


----------



## R3i (Feb 11, 2014)

eating a sammich & watching adventure time


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 11, 2014)

Watching anime >~< Currently Noragami.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

Waiting for the uni to open because I need to go there and fix registration for a class because they are lazy. Listening to music and surfing the web I guess.


----------



## R3i (Feb 11, 2014)

watching the walking dead season 4


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2014)

i am about to take my clothes off and go to sleep goodnite


----------



## PockiPops (Feb 11, 2014)

Stroking my cat.
Yay.


----------



## Hot (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm currently multitasking: watching Yamimash and editing a Noragami .gif/collage for Tumblr.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2014)

R3i said:


> eating chocolate cake &watching netflix ^u^


Same thing. I am forever alone


----------



## R3i (Feb 11, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Same thing. I am forever alone


"your never alone if you use your imagination!"


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2014)

u.u mabye


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 11, 2014)

Cou said:


> Just finished The Great Gatsby and wow, always makes me cry YoY



That's my favorite novel, gets better with every read. I liked Luhrmann's movie too.


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 11, 2014)

Watching the winter Olympics and going crazy over the lady commentator who doesn't seem to complete her sentences ;A;

Also collecting furniture from the egg series x3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

Just watched American Ninja Warrior and did some exercises so gonna relax for a bit before making dinner


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 6, 2014)

Taking a bath


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

with your computer in it? lol XD

well, making lunch gonna play saints row the third then i think


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 7, 2014)

Reading _Here Be Monsters_.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 7, 2014)

Trying to stop my _e.coli_ from dying


----------



## Lauren (Mar 7, 2014)

Watching Vampire Knight.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't give me Vamprie Knight flashbacks. the manga is horrid.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 7, 2014)

Chatting with Mafia in scum chat. 

I kid, i kid. :]


----------



## unravel (Mar 7, 2014)

Calling game store regarding the "game" stock.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

^ugh hate doing that.

well going to a shopping mall.. I have some GAME credit to spend, so.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm about to play Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Lithia (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm surfing the web. Well, TBT


----------



## Hot (Mar 8, 2014)

Patrolling on wikiHow.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2014)

Posting as much as I can before I need to get ready for work.


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 8, 2014)

re-Starting up a manga.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 8, 2014)

Reading BEN Drowned (Kill me, but I never finished the whole story.)


----------



## R3i (Mar 9, 2014)

watching anime on hulu


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 9, 2014)

Eating o_o


----------



## harime (Mar 9, 2014)

Making a new character on NL.


----------



## sej (Mar 9, 2014)

Nothing, just on TBT


----------



## Sloom (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking at Sej's post, thinking, hehe, I added one of your quotes to my sig  



Sej said:


> Nothing, just on TBT


----------



## orangepeanut (Mar 9, 2014)

Raiding a friend's fridge. Stolen food is tastiest food


----------



## Marii (Mar 9, 2014)

staying up even though i have to perform early-ish tomorrow~ x.x
and now, deciding that i probably should get some sleep...xD


----------



## radical6 (Mar 9, 2014)

writing and feeling gross


----------



## effluo (Mar 9, 2014)

Eating breakfast and getting ready for work. :/


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 9, 2014)

eating cinnamon bread wishing I had ACNL with me.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Playing ACNL and surfing TBT while waiting for Yui Z's giveaway announcement


----------



## Sorairo (Mar 9, 2014)

Finished playing New Leaf for the day. Going to take a nap and then out for run when I wake up!


----------



## Milano (Mar 9, 2014)

Waiting to get picked up so I can grab something to eat and go shopping~


----------



## Beary (Mar 9, 2014)

Playing epicmafia


----------



## Syd (Mar 9, 2014)

waiting to go to the grocery store, it's not open yet ;-;


----------



## Libra (Mar 9, 2014)

Trying to TT Cyrano out. Someone came to my town and apparently he was a voided villager. It's not even that I mind it's Cyrano (he's kinda cool, actually). It's that his house is in a spot I simply cannot work with (too close to two other houses and next to my entrance to the beach x_x).


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 9, 2014)

Watching the hype that is Revival of Melee 7 @ http://www.twitch.tv/vgbootcamp !
Cheering for Mew2King as usual, and occasionally for the underdog.


----------



## Sloom (Mar 9, 2014)

Can't be bothered to say...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2014)

^we know ur fapping.

well resetting my town and looked up a book i want


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm supposed to be studying for my Biology midterm tomorrow. . . 

I get entertained so easily


----------



## R3i (Mar 9, 2014)

watching adventure time & eating cake....sweet sweet tasty cake
(altho i MAY hav eaten too much and gotten a tummy ache ;-; )


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm on the computer


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 10, 2014)

Replying to this thread.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 10, 2014)

Being ridiculously indecisive about my cafe placement.


----------



## Marii (Mar 10, 2014)

Pipsqueak said:


> Being ridiculously indecisive about my cafe placement.



wishing i had been ridiculously indecisive about my cafe placement
i so regret where i put it LOL


----------



## mariop476 (Mar 10, 2014)

Being a lazy layabout.


----------



## Hot (Mar 10, 2014)

Finishing my 5th chocolate bar, about to watch Cryaotic's game-play of TWD.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2014)

Listening to tunes, reading up on the forum, doing other stuff...


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 11, 2014)

Listening to the news before playing Kancolle~


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 11, 2014)

Not sure what to do with my life at this second


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 11, 2014)

Holding merengue giveaway, eating my ramen spaghetti bake, buggin my husband who is playing assassins creed ((the other AC XP)), taunting the cat. =3


----------



## Marii (Mar 11, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Holding merengue giveaway, eating my ramen spaghetti bake, buggin my husband who is playing assassins creed ((the other AC XP)), taunting the cat. =3



trying not to have a heart attack over the merengue giveaway
being jealous of that ramen spaghetti bake
realizing that it's 2am and i probably shouldn't eat anyway
thinking wait why not
realizing i don't have food anyway
sulking and going back to doing homework


----------



## Hot (Mar 11, 2014)

Finishing my 9th chocolate bar and RPing on another site.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 11, 2014)

Marii said:


> trying not to have a heart attack over the merengue giveaway
> being jealous of that ramen spaghetti bake
> realizing that it's 2am and i probably shouldn't eat anyway
> thinking wait why not
> ...



Gah! Ramen spaghetti bake is super easy to make... all it requires is water, ramen, spaghetti sauce, and mozzarella cheese.... well, and an oven. XP


----------



## yosugay (Mar 11, 2014)

practicing guitar


----------



## Marii (Mar 11, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Gah! Ramen spaghetti bake is super easy to make... all it requires is water, ramen, spaghetti sauce, and mozzarella cheese.... well, and an oven. XP



I'm missing some ramen xD
alsoomgIreallywannafindoutwho'sgonnawinDX


----------



## locker (Mar 11, 2014)

wishing this movie was out now


----------



## Marii (Mar 11, 2014)

Marii said:


> I'm missing some ramen xD
> alsoomgIreallywannafindoutwho'sgonnawinDX



being mad cuz i ended up winning at first but didn't at the same time and it's totally my fault D8
this strawberry shortcake rhino just keeps avoiding me ;A;


----------



## Hot (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm pondering on whether I should skip school because of the lack of sleep I've been getting. Just like yesterday.


----------



## kite (Mar 11, 2014)

I've just been going down memory lane, as cheesy as that sounds. From ACNL to people I met in college the past few years... sometimes I just think I'm quite unfortunate, and other times I feel incredibly lucky.


----------



## harime (Mar 11, 2014)

Playing Fire Emblem Awakening ~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

playing AQW, paid a bill, gonna go try out some new sneakers i think.


----------



## rndrn (Mar 11, 2014)

Filling the role of a cranky villager here in the forum.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 11, 2014)

Eating pancakes at like 11 o'clock at night because my  older brother was hungry and that's all he can cook >~<


----------



## Hot (Mar 11, 2014)

I just bought a 20$ monthly membership on ourWorld literally 2 minutes ago, and I am currently regretting it.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 11, 2014)

Having Lunch before i go back to sixth form


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

Gonna get some lunch idk what yet though e_e


----------



## Hot (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm currently participating in a bidding war on OW with a 1 gem increase.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2014)

Listening to music, checking out the forum, drinking coffee, the usual.


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2014)

i am cutting split ends out of my hair
my life is so sTRESSFUL U DONT UNDERSTAND


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

might go take a walk

or maybe play new leaf

or sleep idk


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 17, 2014)

Taking a bath


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Eating cak. I mean cake.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

What am I doing _right now_? Well, I'm playing New Leaf(Fixing up my paths and planting trees), watching Seinfeld, and chatting to all you cool cats here on the forum.


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 17, 2014)

Right now I'm doing the diving trick in New Leaf and posting on here while I wait.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Eating cho-co-laud


----------



## Jawile (Mar 17, 2014)

Considering buying Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 or 2.


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2014)

Cycling.  ;~;


----------



## R3i (Mar 17, 2014)

eating dinner & watching stuff on hulu


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2014)

ordering a bunch of stuff online


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2014)

Twerking on the couch


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Burning my eyes out on TBT c:


----------



## kite (Mar 18, 2014)

Thinking about how gorgeous I am.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 18, 2014)

Watching Pandora hearts <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

Trying to find a soundtrack because **** itunes.


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2014)

kite said:


> Thinking about how gorgeous I am.



same.

i think we are going to be really good friends <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

thinking about how much i want to hit youtube with a lawn mower of giant caliber.


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 20, 2014)

Chewing spicy cinnamon gum, listening to music, lurking forums, and typing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

wondering who the funny squirrel is that moved the last film you watched thread to basement. lol?


----------



## katelynross (Mar 20, 2014)

Listening to theneedledrop's review, taking screenshots of my extra character's rooms since ill be destroying her house & rebuilding it, and hoping I dont regret that decision. Oh and lurking twitter lol


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 20, 2014)

Taking horrible tasting medicine (＞人＜)


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 20, 2014)

Sitting on the streetcar going to a job I'll have to quit soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

having tea & a snack and looking for an OST from a movie dumb dead links!!


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2014)

ur mom


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

^lol bored much

questing on gaiaonline saints row the third sucks


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2014)

which ost are you looking for?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

beyond the valley of the dolls (the 1970 film by Russ Meyer)


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh, I can't help you there haha! I'd recommend KAT (google it, I think it's against the rules to discuss illegal downloads/torrents)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

I know we can't really but it's frustrating because 99.9% of everything is deaddd.. to the world.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2014)

Umeko said:


> I know we can't really but it's frustrating because 99.9% of everything is deaddd.. to the world.



You may have to download them individually, which'll be a pain...

http://myfreemp3.eu/music/Ost+"Beyond+the+Valley+of+the+Dolls"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

careful linking.  i could probably do that tho kinda annoying people that don't keep their stuff utd

gonna play senran kagura boobs or something i think or just sleep ugh freaking headache


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

Having a breathing treatment because I can't breeeaaaaathe.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

trying not to fall asleep


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Mar 20, 2014)

Browsing the Forums for interesting threads.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 20, 2014)

Isn't it obvious? Typing letters into a white box and pressing "post quick reply"


----------



## emre3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Listening to some music while messing with my phone


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm eating.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

having coffee looking for an ost chatting with some people


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

Typing


----------



## Aizu (Mar 20, 2014)

Playing Pokemon, internet shopping......


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

Buying this bootiful dress, ahhahahaa


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 20, 2014)

Going to do some History work soon..
and Plot resetting for Lyman xD


----------



## undadac (Mar 20, 2014)

ive been in bed all day besides doing some laundry waiting for boo to get out of work and bring a dutch... he got 2 new gold trippy stick chambers that arrived in the mail and i got cooking mama in the mail today just lounging in bed playing new leaf while i hit the bowl and make trades, have fun, daily stuff 6.^


----------



## meo (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking at anime series...trying to decide on one to start watching. :3


----------



## kkate (Mar 20, 2014)

eating dinner
wonder trading (need pokemiles)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

waking up lol checked tbt / gaia.. still wondering what a--hat moved the last film thread >>


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 21, 2014)

Creating a character model in Zbrush.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 22, 2014)

laying awake in bed in the dark when I should be sleeping..


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 22, 2014)

Just a minute ago, I was procrastinating watching the Lights Out horror film challenge with sound. (I already watched it without and it wasn't as scary as I thought, but it was kinda scary.)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Eating, cleaning a f-cking tablecloth, questing.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm waiting for it to be 2:00.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Being extremely bored xL


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

^^ this. waiting for mom to come home so we can go...


----------



## SecondSider (Mar 22, 2014)

Typing up a movie review for my blog.


----------



## Hot (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm working on a reference-less OC commission.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Scaring my dog.


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm on this thread. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Hot (Mar 22, 2014)

I am watching *Katy Perry - Dark Horse (Official) ft. Juicy J*. It's the first video/song of hers that I've heard and began to watch in 5 years.

It gave me unpleasant shivers.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm browsing the internet.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

Browsing TBT x3 wondering whether to restart my town too. Hint, hint you may want to keep an eye out as it's likely I'll be giving away my villagers (Rosie, Octavian, Marina, Marshal, Hugh, Gala, Mira, Genji, Kid-Cat and possibly Peanut) in a first come first serve giveaway before I restart.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Trying to find a new anime avatar, because i'm such a weeaboo.


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

I just found out that I was featured in the wikiHow newsletter of last week.

(Hi from the future.)


----------

